# Digihitch



## Deleted member 363 (Mar 26, 2012)

When the hell is digihitch opening back up? I think its been offline for over a month.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 26, 2012)

Dunno, man... probably 'round about never, since the message saying that it's undergoing a 'major overhaul' is from 'Sal,' who died several years ago (which sux, I hear he was kinda epic in the 'hitchin community). But when you click on the dates below his name, it comes up with a blog that says it's back up?? I don't know if it's becoming more exclusive, and the only way to gain access to the re-vamped site is through sending them your email address?


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Mar 26, 2012)

hmmm...It looks kind of like the server lapsed or something, and the homepage is a default message from a while ago. That's a bummer, I really liked the info that site had.

Would you happen to know of any similar websites? Obviously besides this one.


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 29, 2012)

don t tell him hes a cop


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 16, 2012)

digihitch is back online........havent really checked it out yet/....just seen the homepage or whatever...........so yeah.... after your done watching Into The Wild and you put down your jack kerouac book....be sure to look at check out digihitch with your starry bright romantic eyes before you head out the door with your kelty frame pack and go experience your love of freedom and anarchy and wild adventure(just dont say "fuck" on digihitch.......us hitchhikers dont like bad words)


----------



## outskirts (Apr 16, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> digihitch is back online........havent really checked it out yet/....just seen the homepage or whatever...........so yeah.... after your done watching Into The Wild and you put down your jack kerouac book....be sure to look at check out digihitch with your starry bright romantic eyes before you head out the door with your kelty frame pack and go experience your love of freedom and anarchy and wild adventure(just dont say "fuck" on digihitch.......us hitchhikers dont like bad words)


LOL
I got in trouble on there a few times, had to get a new account a few times.
Some people on there got all fucking but hurt by shit I said... ooops... I'm just not one of "those" hitchers.
I mean it wasn't a bad site, no disrespect to Salman but this is a much better site.
A lot of people on there were too fucking uptight and way too PC. Plus I think this community is by far more realistic about
traveling!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been proudly saying fuck Digibitch since 2006; search keywords (fuck digihitch) in forum posts. STP for life I guess needs to be changed to PN4life. Same sentiment, didnt remember him dieing that part kinda sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 16, 2012)

> A lot of people on there were too fucking uptight and way too PC.


PC period correct?


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Apr 16, 2012)

Its just the retarded forum that is back online. 

I liked the state by state guide, but its gone. =/


----------



## outskirts (Apr 16, 2012)

Tatanka said:


> PC period correct?


politically correct = not saying shit that might be the slightest bit offensive, and being thin skinned about something when it's
just a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 16, 2012)

oh okay gotcha yeah i never got into digihitch did seem a little pussyfied and some people seemd real dumb with giant ass lists of gear with ridiculous shit on there


----------



## outskirts (Apr 16, 2012)

I mean, I've never said anything on here that would get me kicked off, nor have I offended anyone.
Too many folks on digihitch used to get but hurt about the dumbest shit!
However they were good at keeping up on all the different laws(by State) against hitchhiking.


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 16, 2012)

we should schedule a stp(punknomad) VS digihitch brawl!......cage match...... teams are welcome but only one on one wrastlin.......we could video ourselves like the old wwf videos ..." ooooohhhhh yeeeeahhh, this sunday at the squat in oakland....i'm gonna CRUSH the digihitcherrrrs"........."............"those 4loko addicted traintards and anarchists are gonna GET IT this sunday....digihitchers are gonna piledrive and full nelson the fuck outta these 'PUNK' nomads.....".............................DING DING


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 17, 2012)

im down lets get it on


----------

